# Cord prolapse - anyone have any stats/info?



## Mum22GTTC

As I (apparantly) have excess amniotic fluid I'm at increased risk of cord prolapse (so have been told I shouldn't brith at home) - but no-one seems to be able to give me any stats as to what the actual increase in risk is.

Does anyone have any info?

TIA :flower:


----------



## moments03

i dont have the stats but i do thinks its a rare thing i had cord prolapse with my 2nd and had a large bump and waters the midwife told me in all the years she has been a midwife that is has only happened 4 times and that its not a common thing to happen i think mine was mainly due to the fact that they broke my waters.


----------



## My_First

This may help you a bit...https://www.homebirth.org.uk/whatif.htm#cord

Alos if you goggle polyhydramnios and cord prolapse statistics, it does bring up some studies that demonstrate that it is very common with polyhydramnios. Good luck on whatever decision you make :flower:


----------



## Mum22GTTC

My_First said:


> This may help you a bit...https://www.homebirth.org.uk/whatif.htm#cord
> 
> Alos if you goggle polyhydramnios and cord prolapse statistics, it does *bring up some studies that demonstrate that it is very common with polyhydramnios*. Good luck on whatever decision you make :flower:

Thank you for your reply, but the info you have just given is by no means accurate. Cord prolapse in NOT very common.
If you google causes of cord prolapse you'll find that there are many reasons it may happen. Having Polyhydramnios does not make it 'very common' at all. Indeed if it was very common I would be a walking time bomb right now.


----------



## My_First

Sorry, yes there are many reasons you are correct, it is more likely, meaning more common with higher water levels, if you take a look at some of the articles I think they mention a figure of around 10%, whereas multiples is much higher. I posted the hb link really to demonstrate that not many with high water levels have hb, but that said, you weigh up benefit v risk. I am not in the slightest trying to be negative about it, and apologies if it came off that way, I was trying to find some info for you :flower:


----------



## Mum22GTTC

No worries, thank you - just didn't want anyone reading that to become worried. My original post was a few weeks ago & I've done a lot of reading & thinking since :flower: I do think that your 10% figure is wrong though - I've not come accross anything like that, that is VERY high.

I think there are very few reliable stats to be honest, as there are such varying degrees of Polyhydramnios - last week I was only 1cm over the 'limit', my water has gone down each week, so by the time I deliver (within the next week or 2 hopefully) I believe I'll be in the 'normal' range anyway.

It makes sense that if you have a load if extra water & baby is bobbing around in there, unstable lie etc that they would be a greater risk, but for me, my baby had been head down for weeks & the increased water was/is minimal (in fact my fundal height measures below 50th centile - whereas most with Polyhydramnios are off the charts).

I am going against advice for the homebirth, but I truly feel they are just covering their own behinds! I actually asked the midwife what I should do if my waters break as a first sign of labour, her reply was put a "pad on & wait for contractions to start", I then asked if someone should check me/baby straight away & she said "No, no need" so that said it all for me. :thumbup:

Thank you again & apologies for snapping.


----------

